# matt perger's WBC 2013 routine



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

My mind is a but blown by this...

http://new.livestream.com/accounts/3965928/events/2120943/videos/19527640/player?autoPlay


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Which bit, the filter grind/long shot aspect?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mutator tamping style


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The new espresso grinder we now all want

http://www.mahlkoenig.com/us_products/EK-43.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you get it dialled in. Don't like it, said in northern accent


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Mutator tamping style


Funnily enough now that my espro tamp went with expo and I'm back with my basic has bean tamp and it's a poor fit for the VST I've unwittingly been doing the same technique,works great


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> The new espresso grinder we now all want
> 
> http://www.mahlkoenig.com/us_products/EK-43.html


98mm burr set - that's obscene.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Mutator tamping style


Do you know what baskets are being used? This technique would surely have different outcome in straight sided versus baskets that taper in. Interesting technique though.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

that is amazing!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Very cool routine!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They use 20g VST comp baskets as far as I am aware.

Technique obviously slows a shot right down and needed for a uniform particle size as a normal tamp produced a filter coffee lol


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Utterly Wow'ed.

Thats the first time I've seen a competitiion entry in extenso. He's only giving that coffee a lighhht tamp. What pressure do you think he used?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.home-barista.com/nutation-how-to-do-it-right-t12625.html

Scroll down a couple of posts to Jim Schulman's post...

Gary, did you watch the video of David Walsh's talk at last year's NBC? At the end he brews a "filter coffee" in an espresso machine. This procedure will be familiar to anyone who has had an "espresso" made with filter grind at my Dad's house...the only thing he hasn't yet put in the basket is instant...well, as far as I know that is!? ;-). Let's not forget the much maligned caffe crema. Matt Perger certainly seems to have taken the ball and run with it, with the benefit of a super even grind.

Now who's going to flip the coin on this one and brew an "espresso" in a V60? ;-)


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

The guy is obviously a very good Barista and very innovitive. He appears to have gone against many of the set rules which is good to see as it questions the norm, however what is the change in the cup? I would need to taste before getting to0 excited as his new method requires alot more effort and expense. It also opens up more variables as the tamp is so complicated.

Not sure on the cold cups, but again good to see change.............if it works.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think that grinder is capable of milling flour and poppy seeds to dust


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I think that grinder is capable of milling flour and poppy seeds to dust


Reminds me of that beast Coffeechap featured recently. I recall it being able to grind wood to dust - just the thing for Starbucks beans!!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

There'll be a run on jam funnels now...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

See the italian champs performance? No dark roast, no sugar & weighting shot outputs..... third wave Italian espresso


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Now who's going to flip the coin on this one and brew an "espresso" in a V60? ;-)


Actually someone on another forum I frequent has done this, apparently really high doses like 30g into about 60ml is beautiful!

Seems a waste to me.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Spukey said:


> The guy is obviously a very good Barista and very innovitive. He appears to have gone against many of the set rules which is good to see as it questions the norm, however what is the change in the cup? I would need to taste before getting to0 excited as his new method requires alot more effort and expense. It also opens up more variables as the tamp is so complicated.
> 
> Not sure on the cold cups, but again good to see change.............if it works.


well he's through to round 2, so it works!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> http://www.home-barista.com/nutation-how-to-do-it-right-t12625.html
> 
> Scroll down a couple of posts to Jim Schulman's post...
> 
> ...


Yay my technique is documented on page 4


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

didnt realise steve was involved with presenting on the WBC!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

shrink said:


> didnt realise steve was involved with presenting on the WBC!!


me either, he's doing a good job though!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hes done it in the past also with James Hoffman etc. Wearing some 'interesting' attire ; )


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

So how many of you guys use nutation? !!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Steve was sat in the row in front of me at the 2006 UKBC, which unfortunately meant I never got to taste any of the drinks









Isn't a long coffee from an espresso m/c called a lungo?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

he's dressed like a snooker player!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I simply cannot get on with these events. I am probably in the minority as usual but so what. What has all the woffle got to do with producing a cup of coffee. Are you telling me that if he simply presented cold cups to the judges, their taste buds would not understand or accept the complexity of the new taste the barista puts in front of them? Or are they so thick, they have to be lead, I mean told!


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

aaronb said:


> me either, he's doing a good job though!


Generally, yes. I have to admit hearing someone shout "let's hear it for the cappuccino!!!" makes me cring slightly.

Also, am I the only person who found Mats routine a bit gimmicky? reminded me slightly of a salesman on QVC. Maybe the music did not help. I guess it's all about the showmanship, I should watch some more maybe, it's quite entertaining.

Would love to try his coffee though and he seems like a nice guy, supremely confident. That grinder looks awesome too.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

truecksuk said:


> So how many of you guys use nutation? !!


Nope, not here but then again I have an espresso grinder


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

20g VST baskets are standard in the WBC.


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> I simply cannot get on with these events. I am probably in the minority as usual but so what. What has all the woffle got to do with producing a cup of coffee. Are you telling me that if he simply presented cold cups to the judges, their taste buds would not understand or accept the complexity of the new taste the barista puts in front of them? Or are they so thick, they have to be lead, I mean told!


Nope, its about scoring, remember that this is a game where you score points to win.

By telling the judges what to expect you manage their sensory expectations. Most common is to descibe your crema colour, the spec is for reddish brown, BUT if you descibe it as tan colour, and it is tan colour, then they can't mark you down.


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

really interesting routine this, genuinely forward thinking and thought provoking unlike a few of the more conventional but still high scoring routins that have made it through to the semis.

The grinding + "utating"?! tamp espresso is even more interesting, given that until now the thought has been that bi-modal grind profiles were essential to produce espresso. Clearly one routine does not mean that uni-modal is the way to go, but it does bear investigation.

The tamp itself seems to act as distribution and tamp is the same action, effectively settling the particles closer together and so slowing the water flow. This seems to be replacing the action provides by the fines in the more normal Bi-modal grind profile. definitely something i will be experimenting with, but will only use it if proves to be as consistent as the method i currently use.

As for the espresso machine being the perfect machine to brew filter style on? not sure about that, it may be more consistent than a v60, but the longer brew time of other methods have advantages when it comes to brewing chemistry and lets not begin to talk about how impractical it is to have a machine just for filter style (just cost alone freaks me out)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Steampunk is exactly that - an expensive machine for filter ...oh and tea


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wonder if coffeechap and matt perger know each other, because he has been tamping like that for yonks!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

He was very confident, which admirable under that pressure.

Some of the others are worth a watch too, the Guy from Uganda who got off a flight 11pm the night before and was one of the first on, John Gordon had an interesting performance but I think the headphones were gimmicky and excessive, Colin Harmon very likeable with the passion for coffee shining through to name just a few i've been impressed with.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronb said:


> He was very confident, which admirable under that pressure.


He certainly sounded confident but did you see his hand when pouring - pressure must be huge. The compere's wonderful Black Country Aussie accent made me smile too. Wonder who it could be??


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aaronb said:


> He was very confident, which admirable under that pressure.
> 
> Some of the others are worth a watch too, the Guy from Uganda who got off a flight 11pm the night before and was one of the first on, John Gordon had an interesting performance but I think the headphones were gimmicky and excessive, Colin Harmon very likeable with the passion for coffee shining through to name just a few i've been impressed with.


Certainly some great performances. The El Salvador guy has to be top 5.

I hated Colins choice of music

Pete Licata - 20 second shots 20g into 38 ! and 20 seconds -22g into 35g for cappus


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I simply cannot get on with these events. I am probably in the minority as usual but so what. What has all the woffle got to do with producing a cup of coffee. Are you telling me that if he simply presented cold cups to the judges, their taste buds would not understand or accept the complexity of the new taste the barista puts in front of them? Or are they so thick, they have to be lead, I mean told!


I'm sure the drinks are excellent but to me it's like watching miss world coupled with great British menu.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I simply cannot get on with these events. I am probably in the minority as usual but so what. What has all the woffle got to do with producing a cup of coffee. Are you telling me that if he simply presented cold cups to the judges, their taste buds would not understand or accept the complexity of the new taste the barista puts in front of them? Or are they so thick, they have to be lead, I mean told!


Minority yes, but not alone. I find the whole thing rather absurd in all honesty. Mildly amusing for a while though. But each to their own and all that.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Southpaw said:


> I'm sure the drinks are excellent but to me it's like watching miss world coupled with great British menu.


Hah! So true.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You've got another opportunity to watch Matt Perger (Australia) as he as made the WBC 2013 Final, along with



El Salvador, Ireland, New Zealand, Italy & USA

Performances take place on Sunday 26 May. Follow live on http://new.livestream.com/wbc2013/Melbourne2013
​


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> The compere's wonderful Black Country Aussie accent made me smile too. Wonder who it could be??


Sounds like he was the compere from World of Sport wrestling or Bullseye







.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

El Salvador Semi Final:

http://new.livestream.com/wbc2013/Melbourne2013/videos/19693248

Amazing!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://sprudge.com/pete-licata-is-your-2013-world-barista-champion.html


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Just to follow up on this, did you notice on IMM 238 Steve was not at all complimentary about the coffee produced by the "brew" method on the espresso machine. He managed to taste it directly so I guess he had a different view to the judges that gave him 2nd? overall. Not sure how that relates to the blending side of things in his signature beverage though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes I picked up on this.

It could be one or a combo of these :

1. Steve is a purist. He isnt fond of americanos but loves brewed.

2. Conventional espresso if pulled badly is nasty, so its entirely plausible Steve was served a bad pull of this brewed coffee/espresso hybrid. I doubt Matt himself served it.

3. The sig drink is greater than the sum of its parts, each component by itself isnt that special


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah I think it depends on what Steve actually tasted, maybe on its own it is not nice but when mixed with a great espresso it opens up flavours. Here's a thought, lets all make a brew and through a shot of espresso in to see what happens, anyone done this? Intense is the word that springs to mind


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its called a Red eye


----------

